# Season pass manager records old shows on tivo bolt



## kalex1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just transfered my season passes to my new Tivo Bolt. I set all of them to record only new shows but my tivo has been recording old shows of the season passes I have for past 24 hours. Any way to make it record only new shows? Am I missing some setting?

Thank you


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kalex1 said:


> Just transfered my season passes to my new Tivo Bolt. I set all of them to record only new shows but my tivo has been recording old shows of the season passes I have for past 24 hours. Any way to make it record only new shows? Am I missing some setting?
> 
> Thank you


Any example? Do you have suggestions enabled? If the 1P is "new only" then it should only record new programs. That excludes late night and TDS, which are immune to TiVo's logic.


----------



## kalex1 (Jan 19, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Any example? Do you have suggestions enabled? If the 1P is "new only" then it should only record new programs. That excludes late night and TDS, which are immune to TiVo's logic.


Suggestions are turned off.

one example is Shameless, it recorded S6 E9 that was on yesterday but new show is tonight at 9pm eastern S6 E10.

Another example is Billions. It recorded S1 E8 which was on yesterday, but new episode is tonight at 10pm eastern S1 E9. Both shows are set to New only


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

If the bolt is new, then it will record older shows of your season passes even if they are not new, ( they are new to the Bolt) but only once. 28 day rule.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes the TiVo is recording what it is supposed to.


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Along these same lines i have it set to record academy award winnjng movies so that is set up in wishlist. It has recorded Mad Max Fury Road so that is sitting in My Shows. But for some reason future showings of mad max fury road are continuing to show up in my To Do List. And this is not the only example so it must be a setting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

tomoastler said:


> Along these same lines i have it set to record academy award winnjng movies so that is set up in wishlist. It has recorded Mad Max Fury Road so that is sitting in My Shows. But for some reason future showings of mad max fury road are continuing to show up in my To Do List. And this is not the only example so it must be a setting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you check the history, it should not be recorded with a reason of "duplicate".


----------



## tomoastler (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks. It does not record the duplicates this is true. Is there some way of keeping it from showing up in the To Do List as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalex1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> If the bolt is new, then it will record older shows of your season passes even if they are not new, ( they are new to the Bolt) but only once. 28 day rule.





aaronwt said:


> Yes the TiVo is recording what it is supposed to.


Makes sense. Just wanted to check. I remember it did it before too when i had older unit. Thought it changed.

What is the 28 day rule?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

gotta just wait out the 28 days. ( once you see them in the todo, you can manually delete them tho.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hmm. When I got my new bolt, it didn't record anything that wasn't new.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. When I got my new bolt, it didn't record anything that wasn't new.


Depends on your definition of new. TiVo's definition of new are these:
1) Show will record if it aired in the last 28 days and wasn't previously recorded.
2) Show will record if the original air date is missing.

So on new TiVos, you will see re-runs that originally aired in the last month getting recorded.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Depends on your definition of new. TiVo's definition of new are these:
> 1) Show will record if it aired in the last 28 days and wasn't previously recorded.
> 2) Show will record if the original air date is missing.
> 
> So on new TiVos, you will see re-runs that originally aired in the last month getting recorded.


Slight correction. For a 1P/SP, NEW includes anything that _*first*_ aired in the last 28 days.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Sometimes the metadata in the guide for a particular showing does not include information specific to a show, it only contains the generic information for the series. Since TiVo doesn't know that the episode *isn't* new, it records it on the principle that you can easily delete a show that was recorded but you can't easily record a show that you missed.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> Sometimes the metadata in the guide for a particular showing does not include information specific to a show, it only contains the generic information for the series. Since TiVo doesn't know that the episode *isn't* new, it records it on the principle that you can easily delete a show that was recorded but you can't easily record a show that you missed.


You must be talking about The Daily Show virus.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Depends on your definition of new. TiVo's definition of new are these: 1) Show will record if it aired in the last 28 days and wasn't previously recorded. 2) Show will record if the original air date is missing. So on new TiVos, you will see re-runs that originally aired in the last month getting recorded.


It didn't happen for me. Only new programming recorded. I don't know why. It just didn't.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

lpwcomp said:


> Slight correction. For a 1P/SP, NEW includes anything that _*first*_ aired in the last 28 days.


Yes, I forgot to add that clarification.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It didn't happen for me. Only new programming recorded. I don't know why. It just didn't.


Then you had zero OnePasses with episodes showing that originally aired in the last 28 days. TiVo's rules for OnePasses/Season Passes has not changed in over 10 years.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

kalex1 said:


> Just transfered my season passes to my new Tivo Bolt. I set all of them to record only new shows but my tivo has been recording old shows of the season passes I have for past 24 hours. Any way to make it record only new shows? Am I missing some setting?
> 
> Thank you


What's the oldest Tivo you can still transfer season passes to? How do you do it?

I used to be able to move season passes around between an S2 and S3, but then they removed all support for my Tivos from the website, and I assume that means I can't get my S3 season passes moved over to a Bolt either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rainwater said:


> Then you had zero OnePasses with episodes showing that originally aired in the last 28 days. TiVo's rules for OnePasses/Season Passes has not changed in over 10 years.


While true, perhaps they should? Example: Motive, from Canada, is shown on zap2it as a "Premier" and "New" for the 4/1 showing. True, the OAD is 3/8/15, but the program is new for me and the rest of the country. Something changed it for TiVo, or something fixed it for zap2it.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> While true, perhaps they should? Example: Motive, from Canada, is shown on zap2it as a "Premier" and "New" for the 4/1 showing. True, the OAD is 3/8/15, but the program is new for me and the rest of the country. Something changed it for TiVo, or something fixed it for zap2it.


Yopu really don't want the TiVo to use TMS's "NEW" flag for scheduling purposes because only the _*first*_ showing is so marked.

However, thanks for the heads up about "Motive". My existing 1P was for ABC and it has moved to USA.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> While true, perhaps they should? Example: Motive, from Canada, is shown on zap2it as a "Premier" and "New" for the 4/1 showing. True, the OAD is 3/8/15, but the program is new for me and the rest of the country. Something changed it for TiVo, or something fixed it for zap2it.


I certainly wouldn't want TiVos to record based on the "new" tag. That tag is the most useless and confusing part of TiVo's guide data. However, I do wish Tribune would fix the original air date to use the original air date in that country. This issue pops up every time a show that airs in a different country first.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I certainly wouldn't want TiVos to record based on the "new" tag. That tag is the most useless and confusing part of TiVo's guide data. However, I do wish Tribune would fix the original air date to use the original air date in that country. This issue pops up every time a show that airs in a different country first.


The "NEW" tag in TiVo guide data bears no relation to the "NEW" tag in zap2it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> The "NEW" tag in TiVo guide data bears no relation to the "NEW" tag in zap2it.


I agree. However, I'll stick with zap2it for accurate data. Right now, my TiVo is going to record The Tonight Show on 3/28 since I have a 1P for that show with the "new only" qualifier. There is not "new" icon, but it's on my To Do List. If the icon appears I'll be happy. Yet Zap2it shows the "new" icon now. Perhaps late night is a marginal example, but it works for me.

TiVo has a problem with midnight. Probably it always has had that, since having four time zones is a programming problem. For TiVo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Tonight show for 3/28 has no guide data so the new tag is not there yet. TiVo will assume new if no data.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Tonight show for 3/28 has no guide data so the new tag is not there yet. TiVo will assume new if no data.


Yes, no argument. It does seem to be a pattern: three days ahead for late night.

But that logic should have The Late Show for this week, since it has no data also.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> I agree. However, I'll stick with zap2it for accurate data. Right now, my TiVo is going to record The Tonight Show on 3/28 since I have a 1P for that show with the "new only" qualifier. There is not "new" icon, but it's on my To Do List. If the icon appears I'll be happy. Yet Zap2it shows the "new" icon now. Perhaps late night is a marginal example, but it works for me.


I assume that is either a typo or your local NBC affiliate is delay8ng it since 3/26 is a Saturday. If the latter, then it shouldn't get a 'NEW" flag in the TiVo guide as that is based on the OAD being the same as the day of the showing.



JoeKustra said:


> TiVo has a problem with midnight. Probably it always has had that, since having four time zones is a programming problem. For TiVo.


Yes, TiVo has a problem with midnight, but that is not what is causing your issue.

The odd thing I am seeing is that new things airing within a couple hours after midnight are getting an OAD of the previous day. I'm thinking maybe they tried to fix the midnight problem and broke it in a different way.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> The odd thing I am seeing is that new things airing within a couple hours after midnight are getting an OAD of the previous day. I'm thinking maybe they tried to fix the midnight problem and broke it in a different way.


You're probably right since Late Night has never had the correct OAD yet it records. It also records on Friday night too if you don't cancel it. But I think the horse has already been beaten to death.

If it wasn't for zap2it I would not have noticed Motive was starting. I do check it daily. It's a habit from before I got the ability to record from a guide.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Yes, no argument. It does seem to be a pattern: three days ahead for late night. But that logic should have The Late Show for this week, since it has no data also.


I've noticed that for some daily shows (like soaps), the data is populated on a week by week basis.


----------

